# briggs and stratton intermittent spark



## kowalskichris (Apr 1, 2011)

i have a briggs and stratton motor fitted to a scott bonnar mower. the engine was new about 5 years ago and has not missed a beat. recently it has intermittently refused to start and checking the spark plug there in so spark. i cleaned and tested the spark plug with no spark.in the end i pulled the magneto coil off and cleaned it etc and assembled it and still no spark. i left it in disgust and came back the next day and checked and it had spark and it started. 
since then it has been doing the same, i have replaced the spark plug etc.
i am going to replace the coil hoping that is what is the problem. any clues as to wht it is intermittent?


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

A faulty engine stop switch, the wire that runs from the ignition to the engine stop switch has bad/broken covering. Pull the flywheel cover off to check the wire and get rid of any new tenets, (mice, if you have them in there) and clean the debris out of the engine cooling fins.


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

If the brake cable is stiff it will cause the cable to not travel far enough and leave the grounding arm too close to the kill terminal. Follow the brake cable to the stop switch to locate it, and also follows jrrdw's instructions on examining the wire to the coil from the switch. The gap from the ground arm to the switch needs to be at least 1/8".


----------

